# florescent, compact florescent, power compact



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

which do you recommend......just want to see what most will say. i just want light to grow my plants, i will have co2. if one type is better, i want to get that. ill have a 30g, 36lx12wx16h..36 inch light? get double florescent? one power compact? what the common light set-up?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like PC fixtures, more bang for the buck. For your 30G tank you could go with one 65 watt PC fixture, which would give you a little over 2WPG.


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

i was close to getting the aqualight? 6700k compact florescent...but i think im looking at the http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004

is that overkill? this whole thing, getting the tank, and what to get has been a project, just trying to get things right, as far as the equipment right, the first time.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

If you wan't to start right I wouldn't recommend them, I heard from another board they aren't good quality..but I can't comment - I haven't tried them YET :wink:! But I have to ask what type of plants are you trying to grow? I'd probably go with the Coralife Aqualight(1x96w), it's the best PC hood out there and it costs $95 at Big Al's.

There is also a fairly new company called Current USA(people say it took over CustomSeaLife) and they have come up with PC hoods that are really cheap considering they have lunar lights. Has anyone tried them? They maybe a good choice to look into.

Here's the link on the hoods you we...forums/showthread.php?t=8845&highlight=Foster


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

ill check out the coralife 96w light, and ill also check out the current usa light. i have a customsealife light on my 10gallon reef tank., and i like the lunar lights, funny thing is that the lnar light blew out after a year and a half or so.....and it was on a timer......

anyways, ill check out the current usa light anyways....but i may get the coralife light.

plants im trying to grow....anything other than just java fern...so whatever i can grow with the 96w, id be cool with. if i would only to be able to grow just a coupls of things with a 96w, and co2, please let me know about some other light settings?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

96 watts of PC lighting in a 30G tank will give you enough light to grow almost any plant that you want. I also have heard bad reviews on the Dr. Foster & smiths light fixture, I would stick with Coralife or another good brand.


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks a lot you guys....im lookin thru my thatfishplace catalog, and it has these three light fixtures. aqualight, which has been recommended to me, and theres these sunpaq, lights, one with a lunar light. the lunar light one, the notes say dont use under a hood or a canopy. ill have to get a fan goin under or something. i have a ten gallon reef tank, up for maybe two years now, and the lunar light blew out. anyone have that happen yet, or if a replacement can be made? anyways, check out the lights. i think im still goin with the aqualight, but the lunar light one sounds like something to look at as well....let me know your thoughts tho.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ures/T1/F52+0047+0850/EDP/36788/Itemdy00.aspx

36" Aqualight (Fresh) 96W Lamp Sq Pin (ESU) $99.99

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ures/T1/F52+0434+0011/EDP/42632/Itemdy00.aspx

36" SunPaq Retrofit 1x96W SmartPaq Lamp (Current) $91.99 but its now $84.99

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ures/T1/F52+0434+0052/EDP/44117/Itemdy00.aspx

36" Satellite 1x96W SunPaq w/Lunar Light (Current) $93.99


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Go to bigalsonline.com, it's cheaper..I did list the price above, $95 for the Aqualight.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have found that Big als have the best prices...
http://www.bigalsonline.com/?splash_done=1

or

watch out for sales from these guys...
http://secure.microbyte.net/virtual/webaquatics/onlinestore/results.cfm?Category=2&subcat=ALL
http://www.marineandreef.com/
http://www.aquatraders.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39&osCsid=64f9b11852cfd6a145fb4e23dbd5d09b


----------



## BleatingHeart (Nov 21, 2005)

*Power Compact lights and WPG ratio*

I am setting up my first planted tank and I was wondering if my lighting will be too intense.
I have a 15 gallon tank and I am putting a 130watt Power Comapct light with two day bulbs in them, no blue lights. Each bulb is 65W. I bought the Jebo Odyssea 24". I am not using a lid, but having the light on legs with an open top. That would be over 8 Watts per gallon? Too intense? Will I have a major algae problem?
The substrate I think I will use is all Flourite or perhaps a flourite base and top with 1-3mm gravel/sand.
I have had various fresh water fish/aquariums since I was 10, but never a "planted" aquarium. I have only had a few live plants, but in an only gravel substrate.
The plants I have already are 2 ANUBIAS BARERI REG. 2 ANUBIAS NANA REG. 2 JAVA FERNs 2 BOIVINIANUS 2 CRYPTOCORYNE BLASSI 1 ANUBIAS (the smaller kind?) Will these die under those light conditions? Could I use dusck weed as a type of filter to lower the intesity? 
I have two Gourami's, a yellow bushy/bristle nose pleco and two marble snails going in there as fish (so far).
What do you guys think?


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I like PC fixtures and especially Coralife products.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.ahsupply.com/


----------

